

23 Successful People Who Wake Up Really Early - abup
http://www.businessinsider.com/successful-early-risers-2012-1?op=1

======
jmileham
I don't know about you folks, but I find that I can be effective in a lot of
professional contexts on relatively little sleep (decision-making,
brainstorming, demanding technical meetings, project management tasks), but I
rarely get into the zone enough to code anything of any value unless I'm well
rested.

